# What does everyone drive?



## Milk Man (2 June 2005)

Just wanted a chat about what cars you guys have and what you want. With all you cashed up traders out there I thought this might be interesting   

I'll start
have -2000 VT SS Commodore 5 litre
want -1971 Dodge Challenger 

c'mon any Ferrari's out there?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 June 2005)

A beaten up old VN Commodore with a buggered suspension.


----------



## Milk Man (2 June 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> A beaten up old VN Commodore with a buggered suspension.




go the dunny-doors!


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

2004 Commodore Ute
2002 S2000 (Honda)
Territory 2004


----------



## Milk Man (2 June 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> 2002 S2000 (Honda)




revvy little buggers aren't they!?


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

4 wheeled 2000cc Motor bike.Convertible 0-100 6 secs.
On the Market when I get back so anyone want
a good 62000km S2000 Silver Red leather $45-49K
Service books blah blah.I'll email your enquiry when I get back.
I originally bought it from QLD over the net!
Reason for selling---I've had my midlife crisis.(The chicks are 
looking at the car! not the driver!! bloody old age!) But
damn its fun.Redlines at 9000rpm.


----------



## doctorj (2 June 2005)

Currently driving a Honda Integra Type R.

The S2000 is a really nice drive, I would recommend it to anyone looking for that type of vehicle. 

So, Tech, do you accept IOU's?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 June 2005)

Yeh, I have a 1993 Mitsubishi Magna automatic sedan.  

As you can tell I don't care much for cars.


----------



## tech/a (2 June 2005)

Tina.

Your obviously a Girl--feminine one to boot--even better.
Perhaps we should be asking about shoes!


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 June 2005)

I get to look at literally thousands of cars every day at work. Viewed on a monitor moving along a major road they ALL look the same. Just cars, cars and more cars. Believe me, an expensive sports car does NOT stand out from a distance. Nor does an SUV but buses are quite visible.  : 

As for my own car, personally I prefer walking (believe me, I NEED the exercise!   ) but the reality of time limits says otherwise. I bought my present car when I was heavily involved with oil in 2000. It's an economical 4 cylinder...   

My ideal car would have to have some unconventional propulsion system. A hybrid diesel electric or an orbitol engine / electric hybrid has some appeal. Unfortunately nobody actually makes such a thing...


----------



## ob1kenobi (3 June 2005)

Holden Apollo 1991 SLX Sedan 2L Fuel Injection Automatic. Why invest in a depreciating asset???


----------



## son of baglimit (3 June 2005)

clearly smurf & ob1 are the only sensible folk here - dont spend cash on a car - just walk - like i do - i walk out my front door and theres 2 bus routes taking me to the nearest shops or to the beach. theres a train station 2 mins away taking me to the cbd & beyond. theres 2 tram lines (yes i live in melb) taking me all over the place. so i have very little use for these 'soon to be relics' oil powered vehicles. i do own one - a VS wagon thats been to hell n back carrying everything i cant get on public transport (bus drivers dont like you carrying 4 pieces of 4 x 2 pine onto a bus) - so my advice is keep investing and get a taxi if need be. its cheaper in the long run.


----------



## wayneL (3 June 2005)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> As for my own car, personally I prefer walking (believe me, I NEED the exercise!   ) but the reality of time limits says otherwise. I bought my present car when I was heavily involved with oil in 2000. It's an economical 4 cylinder...
> 
> My ideal car would have to have some unconventional propulsion system. A hybrid diesel electric or an orbitol engine / electric hybrid has some appeal. Unfortunately nobody actually makes such a thing...






			
				ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Why invest in a depreciating asset???






			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> just walk - like i do




I have a mixture of these sentiments...plus some.

1st option - walk! It's healthy, I get to smell the flowers, look at the birds, chat with folks etc.

But where I live its not often an option, unless for pleasure.

2nd option - Giant Rincon! It's a bike with panneas etc. great to nip down to the shop etc keep fit blah blah

But the reality is that away from the city one relies on the car.

I have a love hate relationship with cars. I love the style, craftsmanship, ingenuity of a well made car...particularly classic cars.

I hate cars cause of the pollution, noise, depreciating assets, extortionate mechanics  and the status attached to them etc.

I drive a 1964 VW beetle (in rather good nick mind you) It satisfies all of my eccentricities with regards to cars (which I won't bore you with)

Missus drives an '89 range rover vogue and we use that for camping, fooling around with horses, when we need to transport friends etc.

A new car is definately not on the agenda...unless they come out with a solar panel on top or sumthin'.

Cheers


----------



## DTM (3 June 2005)

My wife drives me up the wall....  , actually she drives a 2004 Honda CRV while I catch public transport.

I'm not really into cars, not my thing.  My brother in law's into them something horrid.  He has a Holden "Brock" Group A special, one of 200 racing cars .  Don't ask me what kind because I wouldn't know and am not interested to be honest.  That car gets treated better than anyone else in the family...  

Is there a car I really want???  Not really....  Don't want to invest in a depreciating asset.  As long as it gets me from A to B I'm happy.


----------



## tech/a (3 June 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Why invest in a depreciating asset???




Im in business one of the perks I guess.

Dont paint all canvasess with the one brush.


----------



## Milk Man (3 June 2005)

dodge challenger r/t convertible 1970 model
then- under 10k
now- over 350k
about 10% appreciation per annum
not typical but its like funny mentals- pick a car with good consumer sentiment (waynes actually picked a winner there!) and low supply and you in business!

but borrowing for cars and buying brand new cars doesnt sit well with me either.

as for pollution..... ethanol.....

thats what made me think to start this thread

if the servo's pull their finger out soon we can have our cake and eat it too


----------



## chicken (3 June 2005)

Well my gazgusler is in the GARAGE...and while I drive around town it stays  there Parking is another problem...so I got a Toyota Starlet 1500cc man can that piece of metal move and Parking no sweat annywhere...and cheap to run and can turn on a 6cent piece....everytime I tank it full it costs zilch...and Chicken has his pocket still full of $$$$$$$ instead of the Garage taking it.....The other car in the Garage is a FORD I love them as I dont like HOLDEN cars...which are bigger gasguslers than Ford...I use it for pulling a caravan....Hope I did not upset the HOLDEN lovers...after all the desine is from the country I was born and you need a petrolstation to satisfy those beasts.... :swear:


----------



## RodC (3 June 2005)

2000 Subaru Outback,

the Weekend Toy is the one on the Avatar.

Rod.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2005)

Where a one car family as we live close to the city.
We have a 1997 Chrysler Neon bought new. I like replacing cars every ten years as they wear out.

I have two young ones (1 &4) so I want a family car next that doesn't use too much petrol. 

I mildly like the Holden Vectra, Mazda 6 and Camry Sportivo V6 so I might end up buying a 3 year old version of one of these but nothing really stands out. I really want a car with an efficient modern engine, cruise control and all safety features e.g. abs airbags. 

You need them to have a chance against the green house gas producing bastards who drive 4WD.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 June 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Holden Apollo 1991 SLX Sedan 2L Fuel Injection Automatic. Why invest in a depreciating asset???




I forgot to mention mine was fuel injected, too. I'm sure you all needed to know that.


----------



## bvbfan (3 June 2005)

Not all cars depreciate

McLaren F1
Ferrari Dino I think
Dusenbergs
Pierce Silver Arrow

lots of others too

I'll have the McLaren F1 thank you


----------



## Mighty Mouse (3 June 2005)

2000 VT SS COMMODORE 5.7 LITRE 6 SPEED MANUAL 
Uses less than 10 litres every 100 kilometres on premium fuel


----------



## son of baglimit (3 June 2005)

do you still live with mum MM ??


----------



## money tree (3 June 2005)

why would someone who works from home (all the full time traders) need a car? Maybe the mrs might need a car, which you could also drive to the shops (unless you live next to a major shopping centre like me) or on weekends....

Mrs has a 98 excel (typical female)

it was in storage last 2 years as she worked in the shopping centre....

so no rego, no petrol, no insurance, no maintenance.......awesome

we got pizza delivered, had foxtel box office so no trips to video store....really we had no use for a car at all.....

saved a fortune   

to all the new car buying, leadfoots.........a dollar saved is as good as $2 made on a trade  :


----------



## krisbarry (3 June 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> Mrs has a 98 excel (typical female)




Hey, I got an 98 excel too, males drive them.  Mine is metalic blue, tinted windows, sub-woofer, amp, halogen spotties etc.  Excel's are a nice lookin' sporty small car and very cheap to run. Over 500km on a 45 litre tank.

Will be updating it soon when my shares pay-out (well that is the plan)


----------



## Dan_ (3 June 2005)

I drive everyone elses car but my own   

Used to have 2 cars 2000 Subaru and a 1967 HR Prem but sold both and use my FiancÃ© company car (2004 Astra).

I'm car-less and never saved more money in my life!


----------



## sam76 (3 June 2005)

I made the choice to go motorbike. 2004 BMW DAKAR.. Bought off fleet from friend who works at BMW.

She saved me 50%  off RRP.


the best decision I ever made....


----------



## skin (3 June 2005)

Honda Accord - delivered last weekend. Oh so good


----------



## clowboy (3 June 2005)

CAR????

No

But I ride a kawasaki GPX 250

Yea I know it's only a 250 blah blah

But it still goes like a rocket


----------



## wayneL (3 June 2005)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Not all cars depreciate
> 
> McLaren F1
> Ferrari Dino I think
> ...




I once owned a 1969 sII e-type jag.

I made money on it, but regret to this day that I sold it.


----------



## tmallie (3 June 2005)

I own a 95 Ford Laser Liata............I need a cheap running car cause the price out here is about $1.40/litre.

Also it is a 52km round trip to do my shopping.

T


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 June 2005)

tmallie said:
			
		

> I need a cheap running car cause the price out here is about $1.40/litre.



In due course that will likely be regarded as an incredibly cheap price even in the capital cities...


----------



## ghotib (3 June 2005)

tmallie said:
			
		

> I own a 95 Ford Laser Liata............I need a cheap running car cause the price out here is about $1.40/litre.
> 
> Also it is a 52km round trip to do my shopping.
> 
> T



Hi T,

Where is "out here"?

We drive a 1992 Honda Civic Hatch and a 1995 Ford Futura, depending on who's going where and sometimes on what's on the radio - the Honda's speakers don't work, although the car itself still runs a treat.

Ghoti


----------



## GreatPig (4 June 2005)

I drive an '87 Toyota landcuiser HJ60 station wagon. Have done since 1991 and love it. Before that I used to drive my previous employer's HJ60 (a '78 model from memory). Its 4 litre diesel engine almost never gives a problem, but unfortunately the body is starting to rust around it :. Its not exactly light on fuel, and tyres and other parts can be expensive, but work pays for all that these days 

My wife has been driving a '93 Honda Civic GL and we just bought her a '96 Toyota Rav4 from a guy at work. It's done quite a few K's but was in excellent condition and he sold it very cheap. Not sure what we're going to do about the Civic yet.

I'm an outdoors type (or was when I used to have time ) and while I never got into serious off-road driving, used to take the HJ60 into the mountains for camping, and along forest roads and fire trails to access bushwalking and climbing sites. Those were the days... <sigh> 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tmallie (4 June 2005)

Hi Ghotib,

"out here" is Uluru Kata Tjuta National Park (Ayers Rock) in the NT.  I live in the Park and the closest town is the resort town of Yulara 26km away.

The petrol prices have just gone up in the last month from $1.25 to $1.40.  The resort decided to take away the subsidies Mobil was paying for the supply of fuel, hence the price rise.

T


----------



## brerwallabi (4 June 2005)

Falcon full LPG holds 80 litre of fuel and costs bout $35.00 everytime i fill it, less then half the price of petrol, wake up Australia, cheap to insure, cheap to service has every thing u need, available in different colours too


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 June 2005)

tmallie said:
			
		

> Hi Ghotib,
> 
> "out here" is Uluru Kata Tjuta National Park (Ayers Rock) in the NT.  I live in the Park and the closest town is the resort town of Yulara 26km away.
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight... Mobil, a private company which is in business to profit, was subsidising fuel supplies but some damn resort owner decided to keep the money?

Yulara, that's the resort shaped like a crocodile isn't it? (And something only an energy person would know, it's got one of the world's smallest LNG facilities. LNG is road freighted there and used to generate electricity for the resort.)


----------



## lescent (4 June 2005)

I enjoy my 1970 Cadillac Fleetwood 8 litre gas guzzler.
It's so big everyone gets out of your way like you're driving a Volvo or
something.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 June 2005)

lescent said:
			
		

> I enjoy my 1970 Cadillac Fleetwood 8 litre gas guzzler.
> It's so big everyone gets out of your way like you're driving a Volvo or
> something.



That might be due to that "Volvo driver's" hat you're wearing...  

8 litre! What the ??? Now I know why my CTX (Caltex) shares went up so much... lescent fills up at Caltex???


----------



## Profitseeker (5 June 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Holden Apollo 1991 SLX Sedan 2L Fuel Injection Automatic. Why invest in a depreciating asset???





Because you can make them tax deductable.


----------



## Profitseeker (5 June 2005)

A holden calais S VT series II. I want a ford mustang though.


----------



## serp (5 June 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Yeh, I have a 1993 Mitsubishi Magna automatic sedan.
> 
> As you can tell I don't care much for cars.




I drive a 1992 Mitsubishi Magna Executive automatic sedan. They aren't too bad of a car, I keep mine for the massive LPG tank in it, worth its weight in gold that thing.


----------



## tmallie (5 June 2005)

Hi Smurf,

The crocodile shaped resort is up in Kakadu near Darwin.  I'm right down the bottom of NT only 90km Nth of the SA border.  But your right with Yulara and its power generators.  Yulara has trucks delivering gas every second day to keep their power running and has diesel for back up.  If only they had a gas line hooked up from gas fields in the north about 300-400km away they wouldnt have to truck it in.  

T


----------



## excalibur (6 June 2005)

I drive an old 1990 VW Passat automatic.
Nobody believes that it has driven only 70000 km.
It was left in a garage for 12 years, and it had only 25000 km 3 years ago when I bought it.
My brother who is a mechanic calls it the virgin mary.


----------



## Jay-684 (8 June 2005)

1996 BMW 318is

previously owned a 1989 Nissan 180SX

suprising to see no exotics yet!


----------



## emily (15 June 2005)

where are the ferrari's ?
i drive 1990 mazda mx6 turbo.
i want...............Mercedes-Benz Mclaren SLR !!!


zoOm zoOm


----------



## upitgoes (16 June 2005)

Interesting thread   I like it. We have sensible people that drive Mitsubishi,
environmently sensitive drive 4 cyl, people that like to drive what everyone else is driwing Holden, Holden driver who wants realy good car Mustang, and someone driving usa tank and lots of others including ex owners of classics.  Well i'm 99 XR6 vct. But i would love to own Mustang 67 Shelby GT 500. Yes I know gone in 60secs remake but like Mustang.


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2005)

emily said:
			
		

> where are the ferrari's ?
> i drive 1990 mazda mx6 turbo.
> i want...............Mercedes-Benz Mclaren SLR !!!
> 
> ...





Thought the question was what do we drive?

Not whats in the shed on blocks.

While not a Ferrari----Sold an "S" series Valiant all original with 9456 miles on the clock 14 mths ago---which I bought from  one of my elder customers when I cut lawns 24 yrs ago---Her husband had died and she didnt drive,her kids were all overseas and had no interest in it.
I paid $1500----I was happy with the return but was worth far more as a talking point. ( 5 figures was paid for it.)


----------



## JetDollars (21 June 2005)

I drive train since its free for me!


----------



## Jesse Livermore (21 June 2005)

I personally don't own a car as I live very close to the CBD, but their are residents from suburbs that surround me such as Darling Point, Bellevue Hill, Point Piper, and Vaucluse that have cars, and not just any ordinary cars!

BMW's, Mercedes Benz's, and Porsches come up Macleay St all day long. I have seen literally every colour 645Ci, SL500 / 55, and 911. On weekends it's the Ferrari's, Lamborghini's, Bentley's, Aston Martins, Maserati's, and Rolls Royces that come out to play!

I saw James Packer last week filling up the tank of his Maserati Spyder at the Shell Service Station in Woolomooloo, and a couple of weeks before that I John Laws driving a bright blue Bentley Arnage out of the Finger Wharf in the same suburb, and just yesterday I saw a massive Rolls Royce Phantom drive past while I was waiting for the bus to go to the city to pick up chicks.

I can't wait untill I get my own BMW's, Mercedes Benz's, Porsches, Ferrari's, Lamborghini's, Bentley's and Rolls Royce's!


----------



## Rafa (21 June 2005)

Currently drive a BMW 323I (E46), sedan..
2.5L Straight 6, 5sp Manual, 17" Mags...

Sheer driving pleasure... i can say.

BTW, I am looking to sell if off (i am trying to muster up a house deposit), if anyone's interested... just let me know. Its advertised for 35K but will consider less for you guys.

Previously owned a Lexus Soarer (V8 LTD)... glad i got rid of that, with the current fuel prices!!!


----------



## ctp6360 (23 June 2005)

2002 Ford Fairmont AU Series III

I love this car. I've driven it 100,000k now since it was new and it still runs great; its extremely comfortable, has a great stereo and looks great. I'm going to keep it until it blows up or my fiancee crashes it with her insane "accelerate until you hit something" driving style. 

(p.s. I'm buying her one of those VW bugs when she gets her license this month so she can wreck her own car)


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 June 2005)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> "accelerate until you hit something" driving style.



Sounds like fun...


----------



## ghotib (24 June 2005)

Boom Boom. We got the NRMA membership renewal bill today, and tonight decided we're going to trade in both cars this weekend on a new something reliable and thrifty and unlikely to be pinched while parked in the street. Current thought is one of the Mazda hatches, but neither of us has driven one so we're open to ideas. 

Not asking for advice, of course, but if anyone wants to make a recommendation??? 

When it's not parked in the street, it will be used mostly round the city but with 2 or 3 freeway runs a week - 200-300kms round trip. 

Have fun...

Ghoti


----------



## tech/a (25 June 2005)

Yep

Like those 3s and 6s friends have them and lovem.

I cant understand why more people dont use the Government car auctions.
I'm buying Utes and Wagons--2003 models with 20-40k on the clock 17-20K.
Many other types available at the right price.

Cheap.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 June 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Yep
> I cant understand why more people dont use the Government car auctions.
> I'm buying Utes and Wagons--2003 models with 20-40k on the clock 17-20K.
> Many other types available at the right price.
> Cheap.



Totally agreed there tech/a. This might vary from state to state and between commonwealth, state and local government but in general vehicles are replaced after a given time span or distance travelled, whichever comes first. In Tasmania it's 2 years or 40,000km except in unusual circumstances of low mileage vehicles (eg. utes used by outdoor workers in urban areas which spend much of the day on the work site) where it's 3 years / 40,000km. 

Also, government vehicles are usually serviced by dealers at the prescribed intervals and there should have been no DIY mechanics. Nobody should have smoked in them either. In the event of bodyworks being required, they just send them to a repairer - no el cheapo "touch up" jobs in general.

Only downside risk is that you can't be certain how they've been driven since "it's not my car". That said, the main abuse that I have seen of company / government cars relates to gear changing (or more to the point, NOT changing when you should, riding the clutch etc.) so if you buy an auto the risk should be pretty small. Most drivers of such vehicles are fairly good though, and many government departments put all drivers through defensive driving courses, so the risk is pretty small IMO and in any event many are still under original warranty.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 June 2005)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Current thought is one of the Mazda hatches, but neither of us has driven one so we're open to ideas.
> 
> Not asking for advice, of course, but if anyone wants to make a recommendation???
> Ghoti



You could also take a look at similar Toyota and Nissan vehicles as well as Mazda as all three seem to be pretty well built, reliable etc and there are (well, there were when I was looking a few years ago) very similar models available from all three.


----------



## ghotib (25 June 2005)

Thanks peeples. We haven't bought anything yet. We think our preferred Mazda will be the Metro but they're between models and not available till week after next. They will then be a new model, and that's as dicey as a point zero software release eh?

Front runner at the moment is a 2nd hand Honda Accord - 1998 model with just under 50K on the clock. The sales guy reckons it's a dealer owned car that was used by their Parts Manager. Which might even be true - it's got a rear spoiler and shields on all four windows, which are unlikely additions for a Coles and bowls vehicle. 

More looking tomorrow. Suggestions and experiences still welcome.

Ghoti


----------



## Hanrahan (25 June 2005)

Just bought a Triumph Bonneville. Does that count?

Hanrahan


----------



## Hanrahan (25 June 2005)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Front runner at the moment is a 2nd hand Honda Accord - 1998 model with just under 50K on the clock.



My Lady's car is a '98 Accord V6. Always thought it was just a classy Camry (Good cars BTW) till I averaged 135K on nearly 400k of poor road once. I was veeery impressed. 

My all time favourite was the early 1600 Integra. Looked nice, revved it's head off.

Hanrahan


----------



## Jesse Livermore (25 June 2005)

Hi Everybody!

Off the topic of what I drive (which is nothing, I ride the bus), but still on the topic of cars, I saw an incredible sight last night outside the W Hotel at the Woolomooloo Finger Wharf. I saw a Yellow Lamborghini Murcielago and a Black Ferrari 575 Maranello parked one in front of the other on the street! over $1.2 million worth!

One Day, One Day it will be me that is parking my half a million dollar cars outside expensive hotels!

Jesse Livermore


----------



## Steveo (26 June 2005)

Im quite into cars and spend a bit of time monitoring their values. If you can get a good deal and put it straight back on the market for a premium, you can make a few dollars. Key is marketing the sale better than who you bought it from, with the internet this is now easy. 

I enjoy it.

Selling Tip, = Good Pictures.


----------



## Milk Man (27 June 2005)

Steveo said:
			
		

> Im quite into cars and spend a bit of time monitoring their values. If you can get a good deal and put it straight back on the market for a premium, you can make a few dollars. Key is marketing the sale better than who you bought it from, with the internet this is now easy.
> 
> I enjoy it.
> 
> Selling Tip, = Good Pictures.




ive tried that one too-
buying at auction, maybe doing some minor repairs then re-marketing in the trading post

my tip for that is never try it with a white car: no-one seems to want them


----------



## tech/a (27 June 2005)

Thats interesting.

The 4 I bought for work are all white!!

There goes the resale!! Needed them white to sign write.


----------



## Julia (27 June 2005)

Once upon a time, long, long ago, in a far away land, when life was sweet and easy, the automotive stable contained within about 12 months:

V12 E-type Jaguar
350SL Mercedes
Jensen Interceptor
Porsche 911T
Datsun 240Z
Mercedes 260C
and finally a lowly bright yellow Mazda RX3 .

Ah, those were the days!

Julia


----------



## profithunter (1 July 2005)

I drive a '99 hilux extra cab with 3" lift kit, sports bar, alloys, and massive sound system.


----------



## ghotib (27 July 2005)

For anyone who remembers and is interested, we've finally chosen a car and will take delivery on Friday. It's a 2004 Toyota Corolla Wagon, ex Council vehicle, about 18,000kms on the clock. 

I discovered that I'd been gradually reducing the age of my Civic: it's actually a 1990 model, which is the body shape before the one your lady drives GP. We put a deposit on the new car last Sunday. Last night on the way to work the Civic's alternator belt broke, but the car still got me to work and back home to a parking spot facing downhill. Battery even held out long enough for the indicators to work on the last bad intersection. It's the first hiccup in almost 15 years; hope the Toyota will do as well.

I was interested in loakglen's comment that no one wants white cars. I don't like grey and silver at all because they're so much harder to see, but you're there's an awful lot of them around. One sales guy said it was because minor scratches just polish out - dunno if that's true but it still seems like a pretty poor tradeoff on the risk of a major prang.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2005)

Sold the Honda.Very happy buyer who drove out with the top down and 14 degrees.
Called me 2 hrs later looking for the fuel release--and he lives 30 mins away!

Have bought 4 2003/04 BA Falcons (WHITE) ex govt at auction for around the same lease fee as the Honda.

Maybe Ive progressed from midlife crisis to wisdom!

For those interested BA's were average $18K with 45000klks
Bought my Old Dad one fully dedicated to LPG for the same.--yeh WHITE.
Thats cheap.


----------



## Milk Man (27 July 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Sold the Honda.Very happy buyer who drove out with the top down and 14 degrees.
> Called me 2 hrs later looking for the fuel release--and he lives 30 mins away!
> 
> Have bought 4 2003/04 BA Falcons (WHITE) ex govt at auction for around the same lease fee as the Honda.
> ...




My best mates dad got 4 utes brand new and because of that he got an XR6 ute for $28k! Couldn't believe it.

As for my white car- it was a 96 VS Commodore. I think another reason it wouldn't sell is because it was in the lower price bracket- everyone who rang up (about 1000) sounded rather young and the first thing they asked was either how many k's or *what colour*. The moral of the story is: when a car falls into the lower price bracket it won't sell nearly as well when its a boring colour becuase young people like bright colours (and theyre generally the ones in the lower price bracket).


----------



## canny (29 July 2005)

We've got a few in the family - nothing too exotic - but the 'toy' is the 2005 PT Cruiser grand tourer that came out this year as a special.
Black - choosing deco and getting it fully optioned - but I do stress it's the kids' toy!
Sensibly for us 'oldies' - just an old Camry wagon and a 2003 Mazda Premacy, as we need practical vehicles for our work gear.

For us, the car is just something that gets us from A to B reliably. I see them as a liability - but can claim all the expenses on the work 2.


----------



## krisbarry (29 July 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Hey, I got an 98 excel too, males drive them.  Mine is metalic blue, tinted windows, sub-woofer, amp, halogen spotties etc.  Excel's are a nice lookin' sporty small car and very cheap to run. Over 500km on a 45 litre tank.
> 
> Will be updating it soon when my shares pay-out (well that is the plan)




Got my car broken into last weekend so I am down a sub-woofer and an amp.  No more thumpin' bass!  Dance/House music just aint the same with-out a kick arse 500 watt sub woofer.

Will most likely find it in my nearest Cash-Converters store, AKA Smack Converters.  I am assuming it was drug related theft.  The usual stuff that happens on school/uni holidays.  Plenty of cars and schools get broken into along with brush-fence fires.

Damn 'feral pigs' wish they would all migrate to one suburb and leave the rest of us alone who work hard to own a few good pleasures in life.


----------



## mrfirkin (5 August 2005)

Ford Ka,

It's zippy, cheap to run and it gets up the noses of Commodore V8 Drivers and the Toorak Tractor Brigade. I love that. It really p**ses those egotistical sods off.  :

Great stuff. 

Does your car feature in Gran Turismo 4?


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2005)

Been on a holiday/conferance in Cairns.
There were a lot less lower average of Toorak Tractors up there than there are driven by the bored housewives in inner Melbourne. 

My sister who is married to a wealthy man is a case in point. Her 4WD has never been off road and has a TV so she can watch Oprah as she parks her ridiculous vehicle outside the school awaiting the kids.

I know of another woman who sold her BHP North shares becuase the company mined Uranium (because she cared about the environment) yet drove the most fuel inefficient 4WD on the market causing greenhouse warming and poisoning the air everywhere she went. Didn't even have kids.

Joan Kirner is another so called lefty that drives a giant 4WD.


----------



## mrfirkin (6 August 2005)

Hi Knobby22,

I find that a lot of folks driving the large 4x4's and the Holden V8's etc
actually become very aggresive when they spot me on the road in my baby
Ford Ka.

I have had women in the large 4x4 tanks deliberately steer straight at me in carparks and stuff. And I get tailgated just for the sake of it by V8 drivers and the like.

It's so much fun. I love to goad and my Ka is RED to boot! he he!

I bet what with the rising cost of fuel that it won't be long before a lot of these revheads and combine harvester drivers wake up and all start yelling at me, 'You were right, that small car IS the way to go' !

Cheers,
Paul.

Does your car feature in Gran Turismo 4?


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 August 2005)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I know of another woman who sold her BHP North shares becuase the company mined Uranium (because she cared about the environment) yet drove the most fuel inefficient 4WD on the market causing greenhouse warming and poisoning the air everywhere she went. Didn't even have kids.
> 
> Joan Kirner is another so called lefty that drives a giant 4WD.



Warning: Rant follows...   

It really amazes me that people say they want the government to do something about climate change, that is ratify the Kyoto Protocol (not that shifting emissions from one country to another really helps much, but that's not the point here), whilst continuing to pollute with their choice of cars, appliances etc.

In other words "I want the government to stop me from doing this because I don't think that what I am doing is a good thing". OK then, STOP doing it! If people want to cut emissions then just go ahead and cut your emissions - you don't need any government to force you and if enough people agree then the reduction in emissions will remove the need for government action.

I can live with views either way on practically anything but this "do one thing whilst saying another" bit really gets me. Fair enough if someone wants a big 4WD, they are not illegal and I have no real problem with them, but don't then say you want greenhouse emissions cut, no drilling in sensitive areas etc. Ultimate hypocrisy and a classic case of failing the test of adulthood - accepting the consequences of your own actions.

As I said, my objection is to the "do one thing, say another" attitude and not anyone's choice of car. Rant over.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 August 2005)

Good to hear another ranter!


----------



## mrfirkin (7 August 2005)

I think a lot of 4x4 and V8 drivers off will eventually be forced of the roads by ever increasing fuel costs.

I live in a newish suburb of Melbourne and it seems like many of the mortgagee's and first time home buyers all have at least one 4x4 or V8 (many have 2) in the driveway's of the new homes they are all struggling to pay off.

Only need another small interest rate hike, and petrol prices to continue going north, and somethings gotta give.


----------



## Phoenix (9 August 2005)

*Subaru RS!!!! Oh Yeah!*

Subaru RS - Got it last year when i finished school


----------



## mit (9 August 2005)

1999 Dual Cab Toyota Ute. Gets my board to the beach and picks up stuff for the property.

My wife uses the car I get from work a 2004 Magna Wagon.

Cars are not high on our priorities but when we buy everything else, my wife wants a Jaguar (Like Inspector Morse's one). I would like a V8 dual-cab ute and something small and sporty.

But this is after the other priorities:
. Cash Flow to stop working
. Swimming Pool
. Garden Work
. House Extensions
. Extended Holiday around Australia (Visit that fella that lives just north of the SA border)
. Overseas Holidays

(The order is mine, my wife would probably would have them in another order.

MIT


----------



## kaveman (9 August 2005)

last time I drove it was in a corolla but that was over 3 years ago. Got a mazda now but have never driven past the end of the driveway. got wife who drives me when I have to go out


----------



## Milk Man (27 January 2006)

Check this out. Ford has a new prototype that runs on petrol, E85 ethanol and Hyrdrogen! Ive done a bit of research into this hydrogen fuel business and it seems you can have your car converted from petrol to hydrogen in the states already. Add to this the availability of home refueling stations and the oil price hikes seem stopable. Hell if you used solar panels to power the hydrogen plant the environment doesnt suffer at all, and you still get a rumbling monster that can chew tyres like a puppy with a sock! Gotta love those yankees. USA USA USA USA !

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/08/ford-super-chief-sips-three-fuels/


----------



## nizar (27 January 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Check this out. Ford has a new prototype that runs on petrol, E85 ethanol and Hyrdrogen! Ive done a bit of research into this hydrogen fuel business and it seems you can have your car converted from petrol to hydrogen in the states already. Add to this the availability of home refueling stations and the oil price hikes seem stopable. Hell if you used solar panels to power the hydrogen plant the environment doesnt suffer at all, and you still get a rumbling monster that can chew tyres like a puppy with a sock! Gotta love those yankees. USA USA USA USA !
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/01/08/ford-super-chief-sips-three-fuels/




yeh thats an awesome car..

i heard in the US that the government gives u 3,000 towards buying a hydrogen car...


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2006)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## justjohn (27 January 2006)

MINI COOPER -TOYOYA TORAGO


----------



## visual (27 January 2006)

121 mazda metallic colour,why is that important because it actually got me out of a parking fine,its actually green but in different light it can look black or blue.1991 year,1.3.litre.
 
  husband drives a mitsubishi 1983,absolutely fantastic,it`s funny though how people judge you by the car your drive,most people think we cant afford a new car but like everyone else here we much rather use how cars for getting from a to b not looking good or cool.


----------



## websman (27 January 2006)

I drive a Dodge Dakota... I'm going for a Ford F-150 next time...with a V-8...


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 January 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Check this out. Ford has a new prototype that runs on petrol, E85 ethanol and Hyrdrogen! Ive done a bit of research into this hydrogen fuel business and it seems you can have your car converted from petrol to hydrogen in the states already. Add to this the availability of home refueling stations and the oil price hikes seem stopable. Hell if you used solar panels to power the hydrogen plant the environment doesnt suffer at all, and you still get a rumbling monster that can chew tyres like a puppy with a sock!



Sorry to shoot you down   but:

Commercial hydrogen production is almost exclusively from natural gas. The remainder is from electricity which in the USA is sourced (at the margin) largely from natural gas and coal and to some extent oil.

The whole thing only makes sense as a pollution reduction method AFTER the entire electric grid no longer includes coal, oil, gas or nuclear generation. That's 90% of total US power generation (and 100% of the marginal supply) which needs to be replaced. 

As a future technology it's great but right now the decision to use it is one to support ongoing research and gain practical experience, build infrastructure etc. In terms of actual resource consumption and environmental impact, you're using more oil/gas with a hydrogen car than a petrol one at the moment.

As for tyres, they're made from oil as is the road they are on. Not against cars or anything like that, just pointing out that it's not so simple.

That GM and Ford need to offer all kinds of incentives to consumers who purchase their vehicles whilst Toyota has a waiting list for the Prius (in the US) really says it all IMO.


----------



## Milk Man (27 January 2006)

If you use solar panels at home to power the water electrolysis plant that produces the hydrogen then effectively youre using the sun to power your car. Plastics and rubber can be recycled- dunno if you can melt down old tyres to make new ones though.


----------



## emma79 (27 January 2006)

Well we drive a 3.2L disel Nissan Navara Dual Cab Ute. We have been travelling around australia for nearly 2 years, left from Brisbane and now are in Perth. The most we have paid for disel along the way was 1.63. Not sure what year it is think its 99.


----------



## bullmarket (27 January 2006)

I drive mrs bullmarket round the bend when she tells me I'm spending too much time here


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 January 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> If you use solar panels at home to power the water electrolysis plant that produces the hydrogen then effectively youre using the sun to power your car. Plastics and rubber can be recycled- dunno if you can melt down old tyres to make new ones though.



Agreed that solar could be used in this way but I think the costs will be a little too high for most without serious breakthroughs in cost reduction for PV solar panels.

As a rough guide, enough panels installed in Sydney to run a Holden Commodore driven 15,000 km per year would cost around $230,000. That's just for the panels (installed on your roof). It doesn't include the cost of the car, electrolyser, compressor etc. So it's roughly $300,000 all up for a typical family sedan on solar via hydrogen. Depreciate the panels over 25 years and assume 7% cost of finance and it's about $25,000 per year or the equivalent of $14 per litre of petrol.

On the other hand, using wind energy via the grid would cost around $2000 for the energy input if intermittent hydrogen production is acceptable (which it ought to be since it's storable). This is equivalent to petrol at around $1.10 per litre. This includes transmission and distribution energy losses to your door but not transmission/distribution capacity costs on the assumption that household / community hydrogen production is centrally dispatched so as to not increase peak loading.

These costs are for the primary electricity input only and do NOT include the cost of the car, hydrogen refuelling systems, electrolyser etc and of course it doesn't include tax. By comparisson the crude oil input to petrol is around 55 cents per litre. 

So overall grid electricity is where the future is, not power generation at home. As a rough calculation 30,000 of the largest size wind turbines presently being installed in Australia (3 MW each) would go close to keeping our cars (not trucks, buses or general electricity) going. Being storable, intermittent hydrogen production would presumably be acceptable. No doubt some will be a bit upset by the prospect of wind turbines virtually everywhere. It comes down to aesthetics versus cooking the planet and fighting wars for oil so not a hard choice for me...

By far the most sensible use of solar at home is to heat water. A solar hot water heater costing just $1500 - $2000 more than a conventional electric one will save as much electricity as a $30,000 PV system for a family of 4.


----------



## crackaton (27 January 2006)

E48 charger. Don't drive it though cause it costs a fortune, the other vehicle is postie bike and tm magna wagon on lpg


----------



## tarnor (27 January 2006)

1994 180sx . next on the buy list is a motor bike.. then maybe a 4wd for kite surfing trips - dependinf on speccie punting


----------



## Jay-684 (27 January 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> 1994 180sx . next on the buy list is a motor bike.. then maybe a 4wd for kite surfing trips - dependinf on speccie punting




Used to have an '89 CA 180SX

great little cars. Shame mine was a complete lemon and had nothing but problems with it for the 12 months I owned it 

Would love to get a nice SR20 type-x model one day though as a track car


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> I drive mrs bullmarket round the bend when she tells me I'm spending too much time here





lol my missus gets shirty with me as well whe I spend too much time in ASF!
  :swear:


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> 1994 180sx . next on the buy list is a motor bike.. then maybe a 4wd for kite surfing trips - dependinf on speccie punting




What kid of bike are you looking at, Tarnor?

I ride a BMW gs650 DAKAR - top bikes!


----------



## jet-r (27 January 2006)

in the last 4 yrs Iv had,

mitsubishi fto
skyline r33 gtst
99 integra type r 
01 honda civic

current driving  '02 integra type r

I used to spend most of the hard earned money in modifying those cars and its only from two years ago I've actually started saving up and invest in shares. Its never too late I guess.  

Im planning to sell the car in 2 yrs time  ,  getting ready for the big day.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 January 2006)

sam76 said:
			
		

> lol my missus gets shirty with me as well whe I spend too much time in ASF!
> :swear:



Missus Smurf is a lurker on this forum so no problems there.


----------



## kerosam (28 January 2006)

1985 toyota corolla csx then 1998 toyota twin cam hilux. just love those japanese cars! now, thinking of purchasing a honda, either accord or civic (mmmm........ maybe a jazz but is it a guy car?)


----------



## cashcow (30 January 2006)

All cars have two wheels too many.


----------



## excalibur (30 January 2006)

Hi everybody,
Just wanted to mention that I shortly got rid of my old VW Passat from 1990.
I am now driving an Opel Astra Caravan from 1999.
Its got everything except "Navigation". (Thank God!)
I heard that people who use the stupid contraption, lose their orientation and forget how to use the good old map.


----------



## UMike (16 October 2007)

Honda Shadow 750cc.

Only way to drive into and out of the City.


----------



## jtb (16 October 2007)

UMike said:


> Honda Shadow 750cc.
> 
> Only way to drive into and out of the City.




I hadn't seen this thread before U mike, well done

Julia - RX 3 your my kind of gal

Two falcons and a Teritory atm (two on gas, Smurf) but looking for a valiant hardtop, Sunday car and having some trouble over here.

Being a South Australian man about town I wonder if Tech' may not be able to keep an eye out?

Prefer VG but will look at good VF

Cheers


----------



## josh_in_a_box (16 October 2007)

VW 94 Golf VR6
2.8L V6 pocket rocket!


----------



## brilliantmichael (16 October 2007)

A 1992 Camry, kinda lost its sheen, 1,000,000,000 km, still gets me from A to B, fuel economy better than most, long sedan provides at least _some_ body "safety". I'm 21, livin' on the cheap (well maybe not insurance-wise!), and proud of it!! :car:

Gonna getcha, gonna getcha! haha


----------



## karmatik (18 October 2007)

I drive a Subaru Forrester company car.

At the weekends I drive this:



























Its a completely original 1965 VW Beetle. Any VW fans on here??

Pat


----------



## thewahaman (18 October 2007)

I drive a 1997 Chrysler Neon, nothing fancy, nice reliable set of wheels that I bought off my parents for a bargain price after my '86 Toyota Celica finally decided its time was over. Being only just out of uni, I figure that my money has better uses than paying off some flash automobile... well for now anyway. Its great being the one who doesn't freak out about the slightest little nick on my car.

Ps. My first post ever, and what better thread to use it on


----------



## waz (18 October 2007)

When the Rinker takeover was announced on a friday afternoon after market close.
I spent the weekend doing my research on cars.

Then on the following monday I sold out my position on Rinker and which allowed me to workout my budget.

That thursday I bought a Subaru Liberty 3.0R MY07 with my profit.

I couldnt believe how my luck turned so much in less than a week 

Especially when the week earlier my old car (a 94 mazda Astina) almost broke down half way through the M5 tunnel.


----------



## YELNATS (18 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> I drive a Subaru Forrester company car.
> 
> Its a completely original 1965 VW Beetle. Any VW fans on here??
> 
> Pat





Oh wow, that brings back memories. My first 2 cars were VW's. Firstly a fire-engine red 1958 model (as I recall the first with the big back window) and then secondly a duck-egg yellow 1962 model. The 1958 model didn't have indicators or stop lights, instead it had illuminated indicator arms which flipped out from the centre column of the vehicle. When you wanted to stop you had to use an arm signal.


----------



## wayneL (18 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> At the weekends I drive this:
> 
> Pat



Now we're talking. 

I have a '64


----------



## YELNATS (18 October 2007)

PS. Appreciated the great photos of the VW. Love that teutonic simplicity of design and functionality. And what about that 4-on-the-floor gear stick, with or without synchromesh!


----------



## Lert (18 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> I drive a Subaru Forrester company car.
> 
> 
> Its a completely original 1965 VW Beetle. Any VW fans on here??
> ...




Thats a nice looking beetle karmatik.. pity its not got the small back window.. I had a Type 3 wagon from 1973 to 1983 and it was a very versitile unit, loved the front boot..and pressure from the spare wheel worked the windscreen washer.. very cool   Been driving an EB falcon for the last 15 years and thats been a very honest unit as well and has done a lot of hard work. Had a drive of a Subi Forester the other day and I think thats the way I'm going in the next week or so.


----------



## wayneL (18 October 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Oh wow, that brings back memories. My first 2 cars were VW's. Firstly a fire-engine red 1958 model (as I recall the first with the big back window) and then secondly a duck-egg yellow 1962 model. The 1958 model didn't have indicators or stop lights, instead it had illuminated indicator arms which flipped out from the centre column of the vehicle. When you wanted to stop you had to use an arm signal.



You wouldn't believe how many of those (and earlier) are still around and roadworthy.

I have a mate with a '51 (split rear window) and it's a ripper.

They are the best cars. We get people coming up to talk to us all the time because of the car, little kids wave at us, it's great.

Worldwide, VWs have the largest overall membership.


----------



## karmatik (18 October 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Oh wow, that brings back memories. My first 2 cars were VW's. Firstly a fire-engine red 1958 model (as I recall the first with the big back window) and then secondly a duck-egg yellow 1962 model. The 1958 model didn't have indicators or stop lights, instead it had illuminated indicator arms which flipped out from the centre column of the vehicle. When you wanted to stop you had to use an arm signal.




Cool, glad it reminded you of old times. The indicators you refer to are termed Semaphores, I believe the Melbourne trams used to use them.


----------



## karmatik (18 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> Now we're talking.
> 
> I have a '64




Hey, very nice Wayne, thats put a smile on my face! The interior is very similar to mine. Dont suppose you have any photos of the original seats? Do you drive it much?


----------



## karmatik (18 October 2007)

Lert said:


> Thats a nice looking beetle karmatik.. pity its not got the small back window.. I had a Type 3 wagon from 1973 to 1983 and it was a very versitile unit, loved the front boot..and pressure from the spare wheel worked the windscreen washer.. very cool   Been driving an EB falcon for the last 15 years and thats been a very honest unit as well and has done a lot of hard work. Had a drive of a Subi Forester the other day and I think thats the way I'm going in the next week or so.




Yeah, the oval window ones are a bit rarer and more expensive to buy these days, although there are still lots of them around. I just love the character of the car. Who cares about traffic or speed when driving one of these?


----------



## wayneL (18 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> Hey, very nice Wayne, thats put a smile on my face! The interior is very similar to mine. Dont suppose you have any photos of the original seats? Do you drive it much?



Apart from being re-upholstered (in original style) they are the originals. 

Any trip too long for a pushbike, the Bug goes. (except when it rains )

It's coming to England with us too. It's already given us a ready made set of friends via the VW club where we will be living. We've got invites to functions and Christmas parties and haven't even arrived yet. LOL


----------



## black_bird2 (18 October 2007)

I have an '03 STI as a work car - great vehicles!!! Extremly reliable and I am flying down to Adelaide tomorrow to pick up my new Ducati 1098s Tricolore


----------



## Lert (18 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> Cool, glad it reminded you of old times. The indicators you refer to are termed Semaphores, I believe the Melbourne trams used to use them.




My first car was a side valve minor (soft top, high light) 1952 vintage.. We used to call those arms 'trafficators'. A constant worry as they never popped out when required


----------



## laurie (18 October 2007)

Was at the Sydney Motor Show feel in love with the Lexus LS-460  now if only AGS tells me what Significant news they have after the trading halt I could get on of these well....... 

cheers laurie


----------



## imajica (18 October 2007)

My recent automotive purchase is a Peugeot 407 - Much bigger than my previous hatchback - you gotta love the 'S' button near the gear change - torque's up the gears!!!!!!


----------



## drmb (19 October 2007)

karmatik said:


> I drive a Subaru Forrester company car.
> At the weekends I drive this: Its a completely original 1965 VW Beetle. Any VW fans on here?? Pat




Used to have a 1950 (?) or earlier VW Beetle seem to recall with 2 tiny rear oval windscreen (not the one piece) when I was in Uni late 70's. Was 6 volt. Bought it for about $200, sold it for about $50. Needed new duco which I did with a paint brush and light blue Dulux enamel house paint. Not bad but brush marks did show if you got close. Also used that paint to freshen up the leather seats which were a bit cracked. Didn't have a fuel gauge, just a lever for the reserve tank which held about 4L. The gear lever was like rubber, you vaguely pointed towards the direction of first (crash), then second (crash) etc. Not very good handling and noise like chaff cutter. taught me how to double declutch up and down. Never had to lift the engine cover in 2 years, even to check oil so must have been OK. 

Housemate also had 1953 blue Kombi "Hump" with split windscreen and even worse gear linkages, but a mattress in the back, hence its name. One of the first and original imports. Had a strange engine cover, separate from the rear door. Whenever it failed to proceed (quite often) we used to change the spark plugs around. Seemed to work. As far as I know it is now under a tree in Dunedin, NZ where he took it to complete med at Otago.

Now drive a s/c Calais, easier.


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2007)

drmb said:


> Used to have a 1950 (?) or earlier VW Beetle seem to recall with 2 tiny rear oval windscreen (not the one piece) when I was in Uni late 70's. Was 6 volt. Bought it for about $200, sold it for about $50. Needed new duco which I did with a paint brush and light blue Dulux enamel house paint. Not bad but brush marks did show if you got close. Also used that paint to freshen up the leather seats which were a bit cracked. Didn't have a fuel gauge, just a lever for the reserve tank which held about 4L. The gear lever was like rubber, you vaguely pointed towards the direction of first (crash), then second (crash) etc. Not very good handling and noise like chaff cutter. taught me how to double declutch up and down. Never had to lift the engine cover in 2 years, even to check oil so must have been OK.




LOL

Not the greatest driving experience those early ones, but worth a pretty penny now.


----------



## sam76 (19 October 2007)

black_bird2 said:


> I have an '03 STI as a work car - great vehicles!!! Extremly reliable and I am flying down to Adelaide tomorrow to pick up my new Ducati 1098s Tricolore




mate, an STI _and_ a Duke?

You are one lucky bugga!

(I think the new sti wont top the evo10 though)

Make sure you through up some pics of the wheels?

Are you getting new pipes or sticking with stock?


----------



## livenlearn (19 October 2007)

I originally wanted a Ford FPV GT after several negotiations with the minister of finances (wife) the offers went like this;

Me- (originally FPV GT)
MOF - (FPV Typhoon)
Me - (couldn't make decision)
MOF - (XR6 turbo)
Me - (Typhoon)
MOF- (XR6)

and the car that I end up taking home was ....... Ford Territory

and so I find myself sitting behind the steering wheel thinking "what the!!!"


----------



## paperclip (19 October 2007)

up until last Jan i had an '05  Toyota Kluger CVX, which i just loved as family car. but unfortunately i had a disagreement with a king tide in a fishing comp down in the SE of South Australia ( the coorong ) and decided to leave it in the sea
now i own an '07 Toyota Prado VX. i'm even more impressed with this!!!!!!
i do now own a holden rodeo too........... for those impulse fishing trips

cheers PC


----------



## Stan 101 (19 October 2007)

The Honda NSX has always been a car I'd like to own.

Other than that, my day car is a current ford fairlaine for work and for weekends I prefer to ride a 2006 SVs suzuki. Got to love a V twin road bike..It can shame race replicas at a track and in the twisties, but sedate enough to do 600km without bother..

cheers,


----------



## robots (19 October 2007)

hello,

1998 ford falcon station wagon el, with roof racks

looking forward to taken it to 500000km's

thankyou

robots


----------



## kgee (19 October 2007)

96 falcon its only saving grace is its bench seat


----------



## drmb (19 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> LOL Not the greatest driving experience those early ones, but worth a pretty penny now.




Wow, mine was not as fancy as that one in the photo, did not have white walls or the rear wheel covers. Seem to remember skinny huge cross ply tyres, maybe 16" diameter? Wet weather meant nervous driving since the motor in back had pretensions as to who should go first. The fuel tank was also under the front "hood" which you lifted up to fill. About 1L boxer motor - feel the power!


----------



## wayneL (19 October 2007)

drmb said:


> Wow, mine was not as fancy as that one in the photo, did not have white walls or the rear wheel covers. Seem to remember skinny huge cross ply tyres, maybe 16" diameter? Wet weather meant nervous driving since the motor in back had pretensions as to who should go first. The fuel tank was also under the front "hood" which you lifted up to fill. About 1L boxer motor - feel the power!



Hehehe! My '64 still has the filler cap under the front hood, but they had advanced by this stage to including a fuel gauge... technology see? 

You can still get the crossplies if you want them. Mine still has one as the spare, but radials make a huge difference (as you'd expect). Wet handling is good, but they are known for spontaneously changing lanes in strong crosswinds. 

I also slipped in a bigger donk... which results in some surprised expressions at the lights.


----------



## websman (19 October 2007)

websman said:


> I drive a Dodge Dakota... I'm going for a Ford F-150 next time...with a V-8...




Ok....I sold the Dakota and bought a F-150 XL supercab.  It's a heck of an improvement.  The truck is huge!  I love it!!!


----------



## 1234 (20 October 2007)

This is me..  Awesome vehicle. Enough grunt to turn you around @ 120kph, but also sedate enough my wife can drive me home after a few beers when it's raining and not even spin the wheels  

she's making way for a sedan tho   ( The car, not the wife! ) Just gotta get around to selling it one of these days..









And in quieter times!!


----------



## Caliente (20 October 2007)

hey 1234 - sweet ride and especially digging the rims! 

Hope you have a Bell or Escort  packing inside though - dont know if Multanova inc. will appreciate your 0-100 time as much as you do hehehehe 

As for myself I am working towards a Landcruiser Prado with a VSI (variable sequential injection) LPG kit (same power, but works out to half the petrol costs once u take efficiency into account).

Going to pop out the 2nd 90L long range tank and whack in the LPG so dont lose any boot space either =) 

I'm surprised that Tech/a and Kennas aren't posting their 7 series photos here by now


----------



## drmb (20 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> Hehehe! You can still get the crossplies if you want them. Mine still has one as the spare, but radials make a huge difference (as you'd expect). .




Be careful mixing radials and crossply tyres!! 

I remember the old crossply tyres used to be as hard as ebony with all the adhesion of a lump of coal thrown on ice.

One memorable rainy winter Melb morning somewhere between R/Pde and Lygon St (before it became trendoid), one of the C/ply’s while engaging in sexual congress with a tram track while doing a R/turn, persuaded the motor-in-back to go for motor-in-front, letting me look where I had been and staring down open-mouthed-Toyota-lady’s gullet, who I had only seen vaguely in the rear view mirrror before. 

Happily, the Dub continued the pirouette after a democratic show of hands persuaded the motor momentarily in front to again become motor in back. My mother who was passenger at the time remained silent for a short while and then only said “I do wish you wouldn’t show off quite so much”.

Yes Mum!


----------



## professor_frink (20 October 2007)

A 1987 toyota corolla


----------



## crombo97 (22 October 2007)

2002 BMW 5 series
2005 VZ SS
1965 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow


----------



## Green08 (18 December 2008)

Just sold my car for cash - Honda- received alot more than asked at dealer (of course they undercut) sold in two days on market.

My question 

Has anyone sold their vehichle lately - say last 4 months?

Are you trying to sell your vehicle ( car, bike, boat etc).

Did you get fair value in this market or not?

Has your valuation from insurer or offer decreased ALOT of the past year - or even months?

Is your car what you think it is valued at?

What brand is it?


----------



## MrBurns (18 December 2008)

04' Mercedes E500 V8 0-100 6 secs, 7 speed auto, lots of torque and very fast. Depreciating like buggery but still not as bad as if I put it in the share market instead.


----------



## atrix (18 December 2008)

91' Suzuki Sierra ST- cheap as to run and she goes anywhere. Love it!


----------



## RoszkoRR (19 December 2008)

Lexus IS200 Sports Luxury 2000 - Cheap to run, efficient and good looking. It hasnt blown my pockets yet!


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

I'm curious to know if people have changed cars in this market climate.

Down grading from loss of income, environmental hybrids, change of life style?

I traded in the Honda Accord for a Nissan Patrol Turbo Diesel. Our tree change required a car for the land, it is amazingly fuel efficient, strong and reliable.


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

My wife complains that I drive a V8 and it's bad for the environment, so I promised her I'd buy a "green" car, she was so happy.


----------



## sam76 (4 March 2009)

My machines.

The Peugeot's for sale as well.

http://www.carsales.com.au/used-car...allpartial&distance=25&Cr=2&__Ntt=gti&trecs=4


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

dum loquimur, fugerit invida aetas: carpe diem quam minimum credula postero

Hodiernum vive diem  Mr Burns!


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Sam I thought you were selling the Peugeot last year?

Upgrading? Sidegrading? or downgrading? all relevant to your goal


----------



## quinn123 (4 March 2009)

Toyota Aristo  2JZ, no ****.


----------



## Porper (4 March 2009)

Suzuki GSX 1400 (Motorbike).

Due to my mid life crisis !!

Goes like **** off a stick.Won't pull my little boat though unfortunately, so also had to keep my Toyota Prado.12 yrs old but best 4X4 on the road I reckon.


----------



## sam76 (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Sam I thought you were selling the Peugeot last year?
> 
> Upgrading? Sidegrading? or downgrading? all relevant to your goal




Downgrading.

I don't drive it enough. (5000k in almost 9 months)

I want to get either an old ute or  van so I can carry the bike.


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Nissan Patrol 4.2L Diesel Turbo is the best 4wd Porper - this is my mid life crisis.

Sitting my HR licence in a few weeks. The instructor can't work me out in pink shorts, pink ribbon and braclets - serious! 

It drives like a rather large 4WD.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 March 2009)

A car is a depreciating asset, as much as it Sh!ts my neighbour off (Who has three ferrari's, a Dino, a Landrover Discovery and a Maserati Gran Turismo) I have a 2006 Ford Festiva and the wife has a 2004 Ford stationwagon which I park proudly in the driveway and bring the whole tone of the neighbourhood down.  

The only time I've ever got admiring glances for my little Festiva was when petrol was about $1.45. People kept asking me how cheap it was to run. 

Sir O


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> dum loquimur, fugerit invida aetas: carpe diem quam minimum credula postero
> 
> Hodiernum vive diem  Mr Burns!




Yeah well double that back to ya


----------



## prawn_86 (4 March 2009)

I barely used to drive my car as i live virtually inner city and can walk everywhere. Now i drive it even less since a mate gave me a pushbike he no longer wanted!

My car does about 10 - 20k's per week mainly for grocery shopping etc. I wish there was a way to cut back on the rego costs, but its not a classic car so cant get historic rego


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> A car is a depreciating asset, as much as it Sh!ts my neighbour off (Who has three ferrari's, a Dino, a Landrover Discovery and a Maserati Gran Turismo) I have a 2006 Ford Festiva and the wife has a 2004 Ford stationwagon which I park proudly in the driveway and bring the whole tone of the neighbourhood down.
> 
> The only time I've ever got admiring glances for my little Festiva was when petrol was about $1.45. People kept asking me how cheap it was to run.
> 
> Sir O




You dont class the dino as a Ferrari ?

My Merc has cost me $3,000 per kilometer in depreciation, but better off there than in shares.


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Sir O buzz boxes are the best for the city.  I've rented Hyundi Getz in Sydney and my partner thinks I drive it like a formula 1! Love going through the gears. Manuals are such fun!! Love doing hill starts especially with a bmer or Merc behind, roll back a little and they are having kittens

Your neighbour probably owes a bit on the cars. Or he may trade them in to finance his credit card. You've got reliabilty, cheaper rego and insurance he'll be envious in a few months


----------



## Trevor_S (4 March 2009)

I drive a 2007 Hi lux Ute. 

I haven't owned a car personally since the mid '80 when I had a Ute for a couple years.  My company supplies and owns this vehicle.  Prior to this I had a selection of motorbikes.  Over the last few years, in no particular order  a Husqvarna 450, Husky 610E, BMW 1150 GS Adventure, KTM 640 Adventure, Aprilla 1000cc V twin, Ducati 906 etc etc etc All the motorbikes have gone and I ride mountain bikes now, only 15 min ride from the local trail network.


----------



## ojm (4 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You dont class the dino as a Ferrari ?
> 
> My Merc has cost me $3,000 per kilometer in depreciation, but better off there than in shares.




Wow. 

I felt bad closing my managed fund to buy a 2003 VY II Commodore station wagon about 1.5 years ago cos a car is a "depreciating" asset. Luckily, I bought the car and it's worth more than double what the fund would be worth now (woo!).


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Love doing hill starts especially with a bmer or Merc behind, roll back a little and they are having kittens




Just love people like you, reminds me of a joke - 

Guy in a mini cuts off a Jag and takes the parking spot he was about to claim.

Jumps out and says

 "thats youth for you"

Guy in the Jag accelerates and totals the Mini and as he drives off puts his head out the window and says

 'thats money for you"


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> You dont class the dino as a Ferrari ?
> 
> My Merc has cost me $3,000 per kilometer in depreciation, but better off there than in shares.




Don't look at me - it just looks like a sports car to me - but *my neighbour* says "It's a Dino not a Ferrari" and lauches into this discussion about the Son of the master car builder that makes my eyes glaze over in about two minutes


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Don't look at me - it just looks like a sports car to me - but *my neighbour* says "It's a Dino not a Ferrari" and lauches into this discussion about the Son of the master car builder that makes my eyes glaze over in about two minutes




He watches Top Gear too much, it is a Ferrari, tell him i said so.:


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Ahhh Mr Burns you are in your shining glory today. 

I appreciate the depreciating assets.  Mines a work horse meet you on a hill anyday


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Ahhh Mr Burns you are in your shining glory today.
> 
> I appreciate the depreciating assets.  Mines a work horse meet you on a hill anyday




You toucha my car I breaka your face


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Your neighbour probably owes a bit on the cars. Or he may trade them in to finance his credit card. You've got reliabilty, cheaper rego and insurance he'll be envious in a few months




Actually he's semi-retired and restores cars in his spare time. He doesn't owe anything on them. In the last few years I've seen about seven Ferrari's turn up in pieces on the back of a truck and slowly get turned into roadworthy machines.  It's impressive to watch - and I must admit I'm not into cars but when he finished the Masarati I had to go and have a look.  That thing is sexy just standing still.

Sir O


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Burnsy - I took that one years ago.

The kids know it as a holy mantra when I drive, I don't even have to say it they do the death look for me - train em young instills good habits


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Sex on wheels


​I wanted this one for my mid life crisis then the economic crisis put me on the realistic path


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Sex on wheels
> 
> View attachment 28422​I wanted this one for my mid life crisis then the economic crisis put me on the realistic path




An SLGay ?


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Merc SLR McLaren -


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Did you do an up grade from the pussy 2004 Mercedes E500 V8 Auto

​


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Did you do an up grade from the pussy 2004 Mercedes E500 V8 Auto
> 
> View attachment 28425​




No 0-100 in 6 secs and the torque of a 7 speed box is plenty for me, how's the workhorse going 0-100 in 3 days ?


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 March 2009)

Stll think this is a very nice car


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> No 0-100 in 6 secs and the torque of a 7 speed box is plenty for me, how's the workhorse going 0-100 in 3 days ?




Impressed where do you actually do that drag in Australia (I'll give you some latitude outside of Melbourne. 

Love my work horse! didn't buy for speed though once it's rolling at 110km it would drive over your car and I wouldn't notice a bump.

Did you buy it for the prestige or magnetic force you hoped it would attract?


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

I'm seriously tempted by this, but while interest rates are sweet FA, I guess I'll just have to do the same - - sweet FA


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Impressed where do you actually do that drag in Australia (I'll give you some latitude outside of Melbourne.
> 
> Love my work horse! didn't buy for speed though once it's rolling at 110km it would drive over your car and I wouldn't notice a bump.
> 
> Did you buy it for the prestige or magnetic force you hoped it would attract?





So what is your work horse ?

I bought mine because I love cars, I wont get caught again with depreciation like that, I dont do that many k's

Goes like a cut cat and i've got 3 points left to prove it.


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> So what is your work horse ?
> 
> I bought mine because I love cars, I wont get caught again with depreciation like that, I dont do that many k's
> 
> Goes like a cut cat and i've got 3 points left to prove it.




Already said what the work horse is.  You probably wouldn't understand the mods I've made on it to go on rallies.

Old Man Emu 2" suspension, Steering stabilizer, UHF, long range tank, 12000lb winch, air lockers and Micky MTZ's.  Does what it is suppose to do extremely well Work Horse and Play Toy.

Where did you do your race track speeds endangering others lives?? Are you a midnight hoon?


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Already said what the work horse is.  You probably wouldn't understand the mods I've made on it to go on rallies.
> 
> Old Man Emu 2" suspension, Steering stabilizer, UHF, long range tank, 12000lb winch, air lockers and Micky MTZ's.  Does what it is suppose to do extremely well Work Horse and Play Toy.
> 
> Where did you do your race track speeds endangering others lives?? Are you a midnight hoon?




I dont endanger others lives like the tossers in 4WD's who take up too much road and block visibility.

Your's sounds like the perfect car for you


----------



## Ardyne (4 March 2009)

1985 porsche carrera. b4 anyone gets excited the commodores listed above are more expensive.
feels like your in a lightweight tank when driving it.
0-100 in 5.9 I think but i've never managed to get close to that. I think you'd have to rev the crap out of it and drop the clutch to do that and i'm not doing that in a 25 yr old car


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (4 March 2009)

Ardyne said:


> 1985 porsche carrera. b4 anyone gets excited the commodores listed above are more expensive.
> feels like your in a lightweight tank when driving it.
> 0-100 in 5.9 I think but i've never managed to get close to that. I think you'd have to rev the crap out of it and drop the clutch to do that and i'm not doing that in a 25 yr old car




Yo know Ardyne, that age technically that makes it a classic car.  if you look after it well you may find yourself in a situation where the value of your car starts to increase (but only if you stop driving it)

Sir O


----------



## CanOz (4 March 2009)

I now drive a 2005 Honda CRV, might get a new one this summer if i'm lucky

Its a far cry from my old Senator, but its a heck of a lot cheaper!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## rossw (4 March 2009)

quinn123 said:


> Toyota Aristo  2JZ, no ****.




haha
a member of PF too I suspect


I've got a 69 mercedes 280se





although i spend most of my transport time under the fine care of cityrail
or in my wife's 97 charade


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I dont endanger others lives like the tossers in 4WD's who take up too much road and block visibility.
> 
> Your's sounds like the perfect car for you




Burnsy - Rather indulgent of you to spare a though as to a car reflection of moi. 

Must agree - 4wd in city areas aren't driven properly leaving them in the hands of blonde drop off mothers should be band.

I live in the country adapt car to needs.  Do the rallies to learn how to use the damn thing properly, no point having something if you can't use it or fix it.
Changing a tyre out here mmm could be waiting a while. Do it yourself.


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Burnsy - Rather indulgent of you to spare a though as to a car reflection of moi.
> 
> Must agree - 4wd in city areas aren't driven properly leaving them in the hands of blonde drop off mothers should be band.
> 
> ...





I cant see where you've mentioned what sort of car you have, I know what sort of shocks you have but what are they attatched to  ???


----------



## Green08 (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> I traded in the Honda Accord for a Nissan Patrol Turbo Diesel. Our tree change required a car for the land, it is amazingly fuel efficient, strong and reliable.




Just go back 2 pages!!  

She is like this one in white - but suspension not as high.  Mind you that road is similar to one I do travel on regularly.  When I get someone else to take a photo I'll post it. Nissan Patrol GU ST 4.2L Turbo Diesel 

​


----------



## MrBurns (4 March 2009)

Green08 said:


> Just go back 2 pages!!
> 
> She is like this one in white - but suspension not as high.  Mind you that road is similar to one I do travel on regularly.  When I get someone else to take a photo I'll post it. Nissan Patrol GU ST 4.2L Turbo Diesel
> View attachment 28438​




I did but couldnt see it, very nice, would find it a little hard on that track in the Merc


----------



## Ashsaege (4 March 2009)

I drive a 1998 Toyota Vienta V6. Not the grande model.

It has some power, fairly robust, and handles like a landcruiser!

I wouldn't mind a BMW 330ci, but i got make money before i blow it!


----------



## nomore4s (4 March 2009)

My beast, although I don't get to drive very often the other half gets that pleasure.


----------



## M34N (8 March 2009)

Posted this in the Fully sick VL, Bro thread, but figured I'd post it here. I've got a couple cars, my weekender is a 1998 Nissan Skyline R34 (2.5L straight-6) modified beyond what most would consider sane, but the daily driver is a 1993 Mitsubishi Verada (3.0L V6). Funnily enough, I spent more money on the turbocharger for the Skyline than the entire value of the Verada 

P.S. When I'm sick of the Skyline (not too soon I think though ), will sell it and most likely buy an Audi A6, very much love my Audi's.


----------



## M34N (8 March 2009)

:blover: :blover:


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 March 2009)

I don't drive, I can walk.


----------



## gav (8 March 2009)

M34N said:


> :blover: :blover:




Now that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## josh_in_a_box (8 March 2009)

White. 1995 VW Golf VR6.  2.8L V6.

Great car for getting around town with plenty of power if needed.  It needs a wash thou..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2009)

I drive 3 cars as I'm probably not going to live as long as everyone else and want to spend my carbon credits before i cark it.

Number one is a Holden Commodore 1999 a beautlittle number, never got to 180kph in it but try every now and then.

Number 2 was a Monaro, its like a boat , costs too much to run and sold it to a nephew I didn't like.

Number 3 is a 2007 Arnage T. I take it out rarely as poor people want to key it and it attracts the nouveau riche who want to talk. If it wasn't for the panelbeaters charges I'd prefer the former.. Sometimes I wish I didn't have it but the other 99% of the time its bloody marvellous. Star ship enterprise on the Bruce Highway. Even the coppers respect it, only one fine out of about 20 misdemeanours. I can't afford to trade up the the last model 2009 because of the bloody market.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (8 March 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Number 3 is a 2007 Arnage T. I take it out rarely as poor people want to key it and it attracts the nouveau riche who want to talk. If it wasn't for the panelbeaters charges I'd prefer the former.. Sometimes I wish I didn't have it but the other 99% of the time its bloody marvellous. Star ship enterprise on the Bruce Highway. Even the coppers respect it, only one fine out of about 20 misdemeanours. I can't afford to trade up the the last model 2009 because of the bloody market.
> gg




Well done, almost everyone drives them in Monte Carlo, stacks of them in Monte Carlo Casino Square when I was there last August with the other peasant tourists, hoping some stardust would rub off on us. As you can see I'm now living the high life sitting in front of a PC posting on web sites, and to think those poor bastards throw the keys of their Bentleys at the doorman and walk in with their startlet dates, they dont know what they're missing.


----------



## quinn123 (8 March 2009)

rossw said:


> haha
> a member of PF too I suspect
> 
> 
> ...




Whats PF stand for?  A forum?


----------



## johnnyg (8 March 2009)

My daily is a 1980 280D Murk. Nothing special, but its reliable enough for where I live. 

Weekender is my Fuel Injected VL V8 Commodore. Was blown and intercooled at one stage and ran 11.8 @ 119mph at WSID on streets but since have sold the blower and now gets around n/a. Come to think of it I havent really driven it for 3-4 months. I guess when the mortgage comes along and renovations start priorities change.


----------



## russs (8 October 2016)

*What Do You Drive?!*

Tell us people what car do you drive?


----------



## SirRumpole (8 October 2016)

Hyundai Ix35


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2016)

"Bad Attitude" - 1993 Toyota Landcruiser - heavily modified engine/drivetrain. A real sleeper, sometimes I even put it in 4WD when I go off road.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

Lexus Is 350

Love it, right size, looks good. very quick.


----------



## CanOz (13 October 2016)

We're driving a 2015 Hyundai Sante Fe. Sold our Q5 in Shangers...i'm looking at a second car, but i can't decide if i want to go electric or diesel. PArt of me would like a Tesla, but they're so expensive here...its just wrong. I would like to go green, but for what price?

So my other choices are a Ford Ranger.

Then the child in me wants either an HSV GTS or a Senator....


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> We're driving a 2015 Hyundai Sante Fe. Sold our Q5 in Shangers...i'm looking at a second car, but i can't decide if i want to go electric or diesel. PArt of me would like a Tesla, but they're so expensive here...its just wrong. I would like to go green, but for what price?
> 
> So my other choices are a Ford Ranger.
> 
> Then the child in me wants either an HSV GTS or a Senator....




Wait for the Tesla 3


----------



## CanOz (13 October 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Wait for the Tesla 3





Yeah, i think that might be the way, but the waiting list is years...


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, i think that might be the way, but the waiting list is years...




Wait and see.
I wouldn't order one till they land and I can see one.
They'll step up production if the demand is there......is all about money.


----------



## CanOz (13 October 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Wait and see.
> I wouldn't order one till they land and I can see one.
> They'll step up production if the demand is there......is all about money.




Yeah, by that time we'll have motoring reviews out too..


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, by that time we'll have motoring reviews out too..




Yeah it's all still very new...

I did test drive one and they're epic, the technology is just unbelievable.


----------



## CanOz (13 October 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah it's all still very new...
> 
> I did test drive one and they're epic, the technology is just unbelievable.




Not much in the way of charging stations yet is there?


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> Not much in the way of charging stations yet is there?




They're around and there will be more, you need a charger in the garage.

https://www.tesla.com/en_AU/supercharger


----------



## trainspotter (13 October 2016)

The incognito car.


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> Not much in the way of charging stations yet is there?




That link I gave you is useless, it shows them worldwide and only one in Melbourne ?

This is a bit better - 

https://www.finder.com.au/tesla-superchargers-map


----------



## MrBurns (13 October 2016)

MrBurns said:


> That link I gave you is useless, it shows them worldwide and only one in Melbourne ?
> 
> This is a bit better -
> 
> https://www.finder.com.au/tesla-superchargers-map




That's no better, if there's only 4 at Richmond in Melbourne that means you have to rely on the home charger, there's a long way to go yet.


----------

